# B&B



## birba (25 Marzo 2014)

Erano mesi che con la scusa di fare lo stesso lavoro si scrivevano tutti i giorni, potevano dire di conoscersi senza essersi mai incontrati. Quando l’azienda per la quale lavoravano organizzò un meeting, partirono più per la voglia di vedersi che per l’argomento della riunione.
Il meeting si protrasse a lungo, ma i due neanche sapevano cosa avessero detto gli altri, erano stati tutto il tempo a parlottare, si trovavano in sintonia, anche durante la cena offerta dall’azienda i due quasi si isolarono da tutti gli altri.
Continuarono a parlare anche mentre tornavano verso la stazione, avevano davanti ancora un’ora di tempo tutto per loro prima di tornare alla vita quotidiana.
Il cartello appeso però era eloquente, causa neve i treni erano tutti soppressi, andarono a cercare una biglietteria per avere qualche altra informazione, prima della mattina dopo non erano previste partenze. Sempre che smettesse di nevicare.
Ne conseguirono un numero imprecisato di bestemmie in tutte le lingue conosciute (e qualcuna anche in lingue sconosciute), e un’interminabile sequenza di telefonate per avvertire chi era a casa. stanchi e innervositi i due cercarono un posto dove riposarsi, fuori della stazione c'era un bed&breakfast, si diressero lì e stavano per chiedere due singole ma quando l'addetto alla reception, scambiandoli per una coppia, chiese loro "Una matrimoniale?" i due non seppero dire di no "risparmieremo qualcosa" si disse lei mentendosi spudoratamente mentre entravano nella camera.
erano entrambi imbarazzati, in fondo si conoscevano appena e lei sentiva il bisogno di farsi una doccia, era bagnata e infreddolita ed era quasi tentata di andare alla reception a chiedere un’altra camera. Quando lui le si avvicinò e le chiese dolcemente se andasse tutto bene, lei rispose con un’affermazione titubante e lui la rassicurò, se voleva potevano farsi dare due camere, oppure potevano anche conoscersi meglio, in fondo si erano scritti parecchio su facebook e lui non aveva mai nascosto la sua simpatia e attrazione nei suoi confronti. Lei tentennò, possibile che tutti i suoi dubbi fossero in realtà solo paura di buttarsi? Con un “devo andare in bagno” svicolò da quella situazione, sapendo bene che era solo rimandata, lo vide sedersi sul letto e osservarla mentre chiudeva la porta, avrebbe aspettato che uscisse.
Sola in bagno si guardò intorno indecisa con le mani sui fianchi, in fondo una doccia poteva anche farsela, non avendo un cambio rimediò foderando il termosifone con i suoi vestiti, per la mattina sarebbero stati asciutti, si infilò sotto il getto caldo della doccia e si sentì subito meglio, intanto si diceva che in fondo non stava facendo niente di male, anche se aveva spento il cellulare (con la scusa che era scarico), anche se era in camera da sola con un uomo che le aveva detto chiaramente che voleva andare a letto con lei, anche se più passava il tempo e più aveva voglia di scoprire se quello che lui le aveva detto sulle sue capacità amatorie fosse vero o meno.
Si avvolse in uno di quegli asciugamani enormi che si trovano solo negli alberghi, si strofinò i capelli con un’altra spugna e se li asciugò, cercava di prolungare il più possibile la permanenza nel bagno, sperando quasi che una volta tornata in camera, lui si fosse addormentato. Siccome i vestiti erano bagnati decise di non rivestirsi e tornò in camera con addosso solo l’asciugamano intorno al corpo, lui la stava aspettando sul letto, le sorrise e si alzò avvicinandosi, il fatto che non si fosse rivestita era un chiaro segno che anche lei voleva quello che voleva lui. La prese per la vita attirandola a sé, l’asciugamano cadde lasciandola completamente nuda, lui la fece sdraiare sul letto baciandola.
Addormentarsi fu difficile per lei, era abituata ad un altro corpo, ad un altro odore, ad un altro letto, aveva la consapevolezza di aver fatto qualcosa di sbagliato, ma allo stesso tempo non le interessava niente, era stata bene, lui l’aveva fatta star bene, non l’aveva fatta pensare e si erano fatti proprio una gran bella scopata, lui si era addormentato girato dall’altra parte, che doveva fare? Guardò l’ora, era notte fonda, era meglio se dormiva un po’ anche lei, così magari evitava di pensare troppo, per fortuna che lui non russava, magari sarebbe riuscita a riposarsi.
Quando un movimento accanto a lei la fece svegliare si rese conto di aver dormito pochissimo, lui si era girato verso di lei e la guardava accarezzandola sotto le coperte, gli sorrise “buongiorno” gli disse facendolo ridere, lui la strinse e la baciò “mi sa che stanotte non mi farai dormire molto” considerò lei “no, direi proprio di no” rispose lui malizioso.
Tornare a casa e fingere di essere arrabbiati con Trenitalia fu difficile, in fondo quel contrattempo le era piaciuto, si inventò di essere stata da sola, di essersi messa in camera del B&B a fare zapping senza vedere niente e di essersi addormentata con la tv accesa, quando la sveglia aveva suonato, si era alzata più stanca di come era andata a dormire. Tutti sembrarono crederle, in fondo perché avrebbero dovuto mettere in dubbio quello che diceva? Sperò di ricordarsi tutte le minchiate che aveva detto e di non contraddirsi, anche perché pensava troppo spesso a quella notte e non andava bene, lei conviveva e pensare continuamente a quell’altro e a quello che era successo quella notte era sbagliato, se lo doveva dimenticare, sapeva bene che per lui lei era solo una delle tante, una scopata ogni tanto e niente di più.


----------



## Tubarao (25 Marzo 2014)

Ciao Birba, benvenuta, sei per caso la cugina di Flora ? 

Scherzo, carino il racconto, sia che si tratti di fantasia o di vita vissuta, ma, l'Anal c'è ?


----------



## birba (25 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ciao Birba, benvenuta, sei per caso la cugina di Flora ?
> 
> Scherzo, carino il racconto, sia che si tratti di fantasia o di vita vissuta, ma, l'Anal c'è ?


 flora?
grazie per il complimento, ovviamente l'anal c'è, ma non mi piace scendere nei dettagli scabrosi, sono timida


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2014)

*Tuba*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Ciao Birba, benvenuta, sei per caso la cugina di Flora ?
> 
> Scherzo, carino il racconto, sia che si tratti di fantasia o di vita vissuta, ma, l'Anal c'è ?


Ma che domande sono?e poi l'anal semplice è scontato.Io sono per l'anal traumatico.C'è l'anal traumatico?


----------



## birba (25 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma che domande sono?e poi l'anal semplice è scontato.Io sono per l'anal traumatico.C'è l'anal traumatico?


cosa intendi per anal traumatico?


----------



## Nicka (25 Marzo 2014)

Questo è un racconto di fantasia o qualcosa successo veramente (magari romanzato un po'!)?

Sì però dicci la verità, se hai inventato va bene lo stesso, è giusto per capire visti certi ultimi precedenti di chi spaccia una fantasia per realtà!


----------



## birba (25 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Questo è un racconto di fantasia o qualcosa successo veramente (magari romanzato un po'!)?
> 
> Sì però dicci la verità, se hai inventato va bene lo stesso, è giusto per capire visti certi ultimi precedenti di chi spaccia una fantasia per realtà!


non posso lasciarvi nel dubbio?  tu che pensi?


----------



## Nicka (25 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> non posso lasciarvi nel dubbio?  tu che pensi?


Sì sì, va bene anche il dubbio, l'importante è dirlo da subito!!


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2014)

*Birba*



birba ha detto:


> cosa intendi per anal traumatico?


Che devo miscelare il darti piacere con il darti sofferenza,non devi solo godere,non devi solo soffrire.


----------



## birba (25 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì sì, va bene anche il dubbio, l'importante è dirlo da subito!!


alcune cose sono vere, altre invece sono come mi sarebbe piaciuto che fossero


----------



## birba (25 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che devo miscelare il darti piacere con il darti sofferenza,non devi solo godere,non devi solo soffrire.


ma non è traumatico allora, è anal normale  o almeno, normale per me


----------



## perplesso (25 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> alcune cose sono vere, altre invece sono come mi sarebbe piaciuto che fossero


diciamo quindi un 20% di vero ed un 80% di fantasia?    In ogni caso benvenuta e grazie per aver postato nel forum Libero piuttosto che sul Confessionale,qui il tuo 3d ha più senso


----------



## birba (25 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> diciamo quindi un 20% di vero ed un 80% di fantasia?    In ogni caso benvenuta e grazie per aver postato nel forum Libero piuttosto che sul Confessionale,qui il tuo 3d ha più senso


io farei 50% e 50% , diciamo che è una mezza confessione e per questo non l'ho messa tra le confessioni


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2014)

*Birba*



birba ha detto:


> ma non è traumatico allora, è anal normale  o almeno, normale per me


Con oscuro l'anal non è mai normale...!


----------



## Buscopann (25 Marzo 2014)

Il Forum sta diventando un vivaio di scrittori 
Mi piace sta cosa. Mi ricorda tantissimo il vecchio tradimento.it, dove è nato Buscopann.
Flora decisamente bocciata. Birba promossa a pieni voti. Bello il racconto

Buscopann


----------



## Nicka (25 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il Forum sta diventando un vivaio di scrittori
> Mi piace sta cosa. Mi ricorda tantissimo il vecchio tradimento.it, dove è nato Buscopann.
> Flora decisamente bocciata. Birba promossa a pieni voti. Bello il racconto
> 
> Buscopann


Promossa birba anche per me, su flora credo che si capisse che non mi aveva molto colpita...


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il Forum sta diventando un vivaio di scrittori
> Mi piace sta cosa. Mi ricorda tantissimo il vecchio tradimento.it, dove è nato Buscopann.
> *Flora decisamente bocciata. Birba promossa a pieni voti*. Bello il racconto
> 
> Buscopann


bella sta cosa. :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2014)

*Birba*

Adesso però relazionaci sui tuoi forti languori anali.


----------



## Buscopann (25 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bella sta cosa. :rotfl:


Candidati anche tu. Con quel tacco 12 chissà quante ce ne nascondi 

Buscopann


----------



## Nicka (25 Marzo 2014)

Comunque ci vorrebbe davvero una sottosezione di racconti e poesie...:mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (25 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Comunque ci vorrebbe davvero una sottosezione di racconti e poesie...:mrgreen:


quoto...

proponilo a tuba


----------



## perplesso (25 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Comunque ci vorrebbe davvero una sottosezione di racconti e poesie...:mrgreen:


Beh c'è già disquisizioni culturali per queste cose


----------



## Caciottina (25 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Beh c'è già disquisizioni culturali per queste cose


none ' la stessa cosa perpli. visto che aumentano gli utenti che scrivono zozzerie e porcate (vergognatevi ) forse una sezioncina piccola piccola per lor scrittori si potrebbe mettere.
dopotutto ci sono tipo 3 o 4 DDD che parlano della new administration......
e poi e' quasi pasqua


----------



## Nicka (25 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Beh c'è già disquisizioni culturali per queste cose


Ma sai, le disquisizioni culturali mi sembra siano riferite a vera cultura (diciamo così), io parlavo proprio un angolo dove gli utenti possono scrivere racconti o poesie...
Ad esempio proprio in quella sezione ci può stare una sottosezione appositamente dedicata...


----------



## perplesso (25 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma sai, le disquisizioni culturali mi sembra siano riferite a vera cultura (diciamo così), io parlavo proprio un angolo dove gli utenti possono scrivere racconti o poesie...
> Ad esempio proprio in quella sezione ci può stare una sottosezione appositamente dedicata...





miss caciotta ha detto:


> none ' la stessa cosa perpli. visto che aumentano gli utenti che scrivono zozzerie e porcate (vergognatevi ) forse una sezioncina piccola piccola per lor scrittori si potrebbe mettere.
> dopotutto ci sono tipo 3 o 4 DDD che parlano della new administration......
> e poi e' quasi pasqua


Se mi date un minimo di tempo  provo a sentire anche Tuba che ne pensa


----------



## Caciottina (25 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Se mi date un minimo di tempo  provo a sentire anche Tuba che ne pensa


ma of course......


----------



## Nicka (25 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Se mi date un minimo di tempo  provo a sentire anche Tuba che ne pensa


Tutto il tempo che vuole Mister!!!


----------



## lunaiena (25 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma sai, le disquisizioni culturali mi sembra siano riferite a vera cultura (diciamo così), io parlavo proprio un angolo dove gli utenti possono scrivere racconti o poesie...
> Ad esempio proprio in quella sezione ci può stare una sottosezione appositamente dedicata...


c'e il blog


----------



## Nicka (25 Marzo 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> c'e il blog


C'è un blog di racconti?
Chiedo scusa, ma ancora devo raccapezz(ol)armi nel sito!! 
Non so se un racconto sia più commentato sul forum o sul blog...


----------



## perplesso (25 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> C'è un blog di racconti?
> Chiedo scusa, ma ancora devo raccapezz(ol)armi nel sito!!
> Non so se un racconto sia più commentato sul forum o sul blog...


http://www.tradimento.net/entries/1694-Facocerume


----------



## Buscopann (25 Marzo 2014)

Io lascerei tutto in confessionale. 
Sarebbe una bella pubblicità per il Forum 
Il Forum spezzatino è un po' un casino e poco pratico. Le sezioni che ci sono trovo che siano già tante.

Buscopann


----------



## lunaiena (25 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> C'è un blog di racconti?
> Chiedo scusa, ma ancora devo raccapezz(ol)armi nel sito!!
> Non so se un racconto sia più commentato sul forum o sul blog...



Dipende dal racconto ...
vedi i blog di Tebe 
sono seguitissimi 

ovvio che su un blog 
che è un attimino più personale e "privato"
non ci si può sbizzarrire tanto a cazzeggiare ...
viene rispettata di più la personalità e l'intenzione 
dell'utente che lo scrive 
riservandosi o no nella lettura e nel commento...


----------



## Nicka (25 Marzo 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Dipende dal racconto ...
> vedi i blog di Tebe
> sono seguitissimi
> 
> ...


La questione del blog è appunto una questione personale.
Esempio: magari ho la brillante idea di scrivere un racconto, ma finisce lì...ne faccio solo uno e non mi spingo oltre.
Il blog in questo modo muore...
Una sezione nella quale raccogliere i racconti invece mette insieme tutti gli scritti di vari utenti e scrivendo sul forum ci si dovrebbe anche prestare al cazzeggio che ne deriva...

Non so, la mia era un'idea...più che un'idea era un'informazione sul dove eventualmente pubblicare in forum!
Non è necessario fare un'altra sezione, quando ho parlato di sottosezione era solo per riunire in un unico posto questa tipologia di thread...

Se non si farà non succede assolutamente nulla, la mia era curiosità!


----------



## Tubarao (25 Marzo 2014)

Guardate che diversi sono arrivati sul forum proprio passando dal Blog di Tebe.


----------



## perplesso (25 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> La questione del blog è appunto una questione personale.
> Esempio: magari ho la brillante idea di scrivere un racconto, ma finisce lì...ne faccio solo uno e non mi spingo oltre.
> Il blog in questo modo muore...
> Una sezione nella quale raccogliere i racconti invece mette insieme tutti gli scritti di vari utenti e scrivendo sul forum ci si dovrebbe anche prestare al cazzeggio che ne deriva...
> ...


Una delle cose che mi sono sempre premute è il tentar di far capire che tutte le idee meritano di essere espresse.

Poi chiaro che si pongono in essere quelle che possono diventare un vantaggio per tutto il forum.

Sta cosa dei racconti può essere molto carina,ora si tratta di vedere in concreto a quanti potrebbe interessare.

Che poi....non c'era in redazione il racconto di Tradinet?   che fine ha fatto?


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2014)

*Tuba*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Guardate che diversi sono arrivati sul forum proprio passando dal Blog di Tebe.


Interessante sta cosa:mi fai qualche nome?


----------



## lunaiena (25 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> La questione del blog è appunto una questione personale.
> Esempio: magari ho la brillante idea di scrivere un racconto, ma finisce lì...ne faccio solo uno e non mi spingo oltre.
> Il blog in questo modo muore...
> Una sezione nella quale raccogliere i racconti invece mette insieme tutti gli scritti di vari utenti e scrivendo sul forum ci si dovrebbe anche prestare al cazzeggio che ne deriva...
> ...



Il mio era un commento ...
se si fa non mi cambia nulla


----------



## Buscopann (25 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Guardate che diversi sono arrivati sul forum proprio passando dal Blog di Tebe.


Quello in cui mostrava le tette? E vabbé...vi piace vincere facile a voi amministratori dle forum..ponciponciponcipò :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## lunaiena (25 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Guardate che diversi sono arrivati sul forum proprio passando dal Blog di Tebe.


ad esempio ?


----------



## Tubarao (25 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Interessante sta cosa:mi fai qualche nome?


Mo non me li ricordo, ma mi ricordo proprio non più di qualche settimana fa di una utente che si era iscritta dicendo che era capitata qui per caso perché cercando con Google le era capitato di arrivare su una delle pagine del blog di Tebe.

E per me, ma questa è una mia supposizione, pure quell'altro, b2b. Non ha mai scritto un cazzo, nessun contributo al forum, se non in risposta a qualche post di Tebe che se capisce solo lui.

Detto fra noi, proprio il tipo di utente che spedire a calci in culo fino a Timbuctu , ma questo è un altro discorso.


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2014)

*Tuba*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Mo non me li ricordo, ma mi ricordo proprio non più di qualche settimana fa di una utente che si era iscritta dicendo che era capitata qui per caso perché cercando con Google le era capitato di arrivare su una delle pagine del blog di Tebe.
> 
> E per me, ma questa è una mia supposizione, pure quell'altro, b2b. Non ha mai scritto un cazzo, nessun contributo al forum, se non in risposta a qualche post di Tebe che se capisce solo lui.
> 
> Detto fra noi, proprio il tipo di utente che spedire a calci in culo fino a Timbuctu , ma questo è un altro discorso.


Sai mi spiegherei alcune cose....passate.


----------



## Buscopann (25 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mo non me li ricordo, ma mi ricordo proprio non più di qualche settimana fa di una utente che si era iscritta dicendo che era capitata qui per caso perché cercando con Google le era capitato di arrivare su una delle pagine del blog di Tebe.
> 
> E per me, ma questa è una mia supposizione, pure quell'altro, b2b. Non ha mai scritto un cazzo, nessun contributo al forum, se non in risposta a qualche post di Tebe che se capisce solo lui.
> 
> Detto fra noi, proprio il tipo di utente che spedire a calci in culo fino a Timbuctu , ma questo è un altro discorso.


Beh..non è male. dai..Abbiamo raccolto due fuoriclasse in tutti questi anni. Il bilancio è positivo. 
Santa Tebe....
SCRIVI PER NOI...

apa:


----------



## Tubarao (25 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Beh..non è male. dai..Abbiamo raccolto due fuoriclasse in tutti questi anni. Il bilancio è positivo.
> Santa Tebe....
> SCRIVI PER NOI...
> 
> apa:


Ma infatti. Toccherà pagarle le royalties


----------



## Buscopann (25 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma infatti. Toccherà pagarle le royalties


Non venitemi a chiedere i soldi pure stavolta che ho già dato :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (25 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non venitemi a chiedere i soldi pure stavolta che ho già dato :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


or ora no, ma sabato e' giorno di paghetta. o tu o qualcun altro dovra sbrozarmi li sordi


----------



## Simy (25 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non venitemi a chiedere i soldi pure stavolta che ho già dato :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


concordo:mrgreen:


----------



## Buscopann (25 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> or ora no, ma sabato e' giorno di paghetta. o tu o qualcun altro dovra sbrozarmi li sordi


Io se vuoi ti posso passare 'fetta di salame e un sorso di acqua frizzante. Con quello che mi è costato il Forum sto in bolletta :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Scaredheart (25 Marzo 2014)

ma ci sono anche contest per novelli scrittori... e lì i premi sono anche monetari...  

ad ogni modo carino il racconto, ma se vuoi come premio il massimo che possiamo offrirti è un

Benvenuta!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Rabarbaro (25 Marzo 2014)

Io ho trovato molto educativo l'intervento di Birba!
Da un lato perchè cercare di fondere "L'amante di Lady Chatterley" con il "Mein Kampf" è un'impresa meritoria e difficilissima, comunque la si voglia vedere, dall'altro perchè cercare di trasmutare la realtà, con un'operazione di ardita alchimia, in fantasia è qualcosa che è più degna dei sogni che delle cartine geografiche.
E le cartine geografiche, anche quando le fissiamo là, appese a quei muri che non possiamo scavalcare, fingendo interesse per la periferia di Kuala Lumpur, non sono mai una cosa buona, o almeno non così buona come sono i sogni.
Ecco perchè i sogni ci vengono in soccorso quando non abbiamo nient'altro da regale agli aktri che non sia nostro, veramente nostro, dico, come la buccia d'arancia sulle natiche delle donne o l'ombelico che sembra un cratere infossato nel ventre dei panzoni buonemponi che ridono sempre mentre sventolano le loro larghissime camicie a fiori viola e verdi.
Un accostamento che farebbe venire il mai di mare anche al pappagallo inpagliato poggiato sulla spalla di legno di un mozzo sdentato sul ponte bagnato d'un brigantino arenato nel porto sbagliato, sì, perchè anche lui voleva andare a Kuala Lumpur, sapete, l'aveva vista tante volte su una cartina geografica che un po' se n'era invaghito, ma un pappagallo è pur sempre un pappagallo e e lui lo sa cos'è l'amore vero, vuoi perchè come lui ha le ali per involarsene quando non ne può più, vuoi anche perchè, assieme alla padella, è l'unico mezzo per gl'infermi di portare all'esterno ciò che hanno dentro senza sporcare il letto.
Perchè è nel letto che la realtà si trasforma in sogno, se dormi, e il sogno si sfracella contro la realtà se sei sveglio tra le braccia di una persona che ti tiene ferma solo i brevi momenti necessari a stancarsi dentro di te o tu dentro di lei, per poter dire di essersi sbagliati a non fermarsi quando ancora il sudore non era gocciolato sulle federe, o di aver fatto bene, che tanto prima o poi si muore, pieni o vuoti, stanchi o riposati, onesti o bugiardi.
E tutto quello che si mente lo si avrebbe voluto tenere per vero e veritiero, o perlomeno verosimile, quando lo si racconta per far piacere a chi altrimenti non ci ascolterebbe e per far ascoltare a noi stessi una storia che, fosse vera, non avremmo saputo raccontare.
E chi sa raccontare ti porta dove vuole, dove tu non sapevi di poter arrivare, un un posto che prima non c'era, ma dove stai bene, almeno per un po', almeno nei sogni, e poco importa se per arrivarci t'hanno fatto passare per Kuala Lumpur, perchè tanto tu non hai fretta, non hai limiti e non ti stanchi di fare anche un milione di passi, purchè qualcuno ti conduca per mano.
Grazie!


----------



## disincantata (25 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> flora?
> grazie per il complimento, ovviamente l'anal c'è, ma non mi piace scendere nei dettagli scabrosi, *sono timida *



Normalmente quando qualcuno parte cosi siamo in attesa di storie almeno a tre! Tre + la timida.

Benvenuta.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> Erano mesi che con la scusa di fare lo stesso lavoro si scrivevano tutti i giorni, potevano dire di conoscersi senza essersi mai incontrati. Quando l’azienda per la quale lavoravano organizzò un meeting, partirono più per la voglia di vedersi che per l’argomento della riunione.
> Il meeting si protrasse a lungo, ma i due neanche sapevano cosa avessero detto gli altri, erano stati tutto il tempo a parlottare, si trovavano in sintonia, anche durante la cena offerta dall’azienda i due quasi si isolarono da tutti gli altri.
> Continuarono a parlare anche mentre tornavano verso la stazione, avevano davanti ancora un’ora di tempo tutto per loro prima di tornare alla vita quotidiana.
> Il cartello appeso però era eloquente, causa neve i treni erano tutti soppressi, andarono a cercare una biglietteria per avere qualche altra informazione, prima della mattina dopo non erano previste partenze. Sempre che smettesse di nevicare.
> ...


Questo mi piace di più di quello di Flora meno harmony :mrgreen: ma siamo diventati palestra per aspiranti scrittrici ?! Ciao è benvenuta ( se sei nuova) ritrovata se non lo sei :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> alcune cose sono vere, altre invece sono come mi sarebbe piaciuto che fossero


Brava attinente alla realtà ma con un tantino di immaginazione


----------



## disincantata (25 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Brava attinente alla realtà ma con un tantino di immaginazione



Soprattutto sul 'meno male che non russa', raro negli uomini.

Pure sulla misura degli asciugamani negli alberghi.


----------



## birba (25 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con oscuro l'anal non è mai normale...!


ah beh... allora... :rotfl:


----------



## birba (25 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il Forum sta diventando un vivaio di scrittori
> Mi piace sta cosa. Mi ricorda tantissimo il vecchio tradimento.it, dove è nato Buscopann.
> Flora decisamente bocciata. Birba promossa a pieni voti. Bello il racconto
> 
> Buscopann


grazie


----------



## birba (25 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso però relazionaci sui tuoi forti languori anali.


ma no... sono timida


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2014)

*Birba*



birba ha detto:


> ma no... sono timida


Dai che ti aiuto io a vincere la timidezza.Le donne qui dentro sono tutte grandissime timidone tranne rare eccezioni...!


----------



## birba (25 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Normalmente quando qualcuno parte cosi siamo in attesa di storie almeno a tre! Tre + la timida.
> 
> Benvenuta.


grazie ma non c'ho capito niente


----------



## birba (25 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai che ti aiuto io a vincere la timidezza.Le donne qui dentro sono tutte grandissime timidone tranne rare eccezioni...!


sono timida nel parlar di quello che faccio, non nel farlo


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2014)

*Birba*



birba ha detto:


> sono timida nel parlar di quello che faccio, non nel farlo


Questo l'avevo capito....!


----------



## birba (25 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Soprattutto sul 'meno male che non russa', raro negli uomini.
> 
> Pure sulla misura degli asciugamani negli alberghi.


sono i dettagli quelli che fanno la differenza


----------



## birba (25 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Questo mi piace di più di quello di Flora meno harmony :mrgreen: ma siamo diventati palestra per aspiranti scrittrici ?! Ciao è benvenuta ( se sei nuova) ritrovata se non lo sei :up:


ma chi è flora? cmq sono nuova e grazie


----------



## Nicka (25 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> ma chi è flora? cmq sono nuova e grazie


Flora è una che ha tentato di scrivere un harmony con scarsi risultati...
Cioè, ma hai mai letto un harmony dove non si tromba!?
E' poco credibile!!!! :carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (25 Marzo 2014)

Comunque l'uomo non lo avrei fatto aspettare sul letto.

Non appena l'uomo sente lo scrosciare dell'acqua apre la porta del bagno e senza se e senza ma s'infila sotto la doccia anche lui insieme a lei.


----------



## birba (25 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Flora è una che ha tentato di scrivere un harmony con scarsi risultati...
> Cioè, ma hai mai letto un harmony dove non si tromba!?
> E' poco credibile!!!! :carneval:


ne ho letto qualcuno da piccola,ma sono tutti uguali, dopo un po' annoiano


----------



## birba (25 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Comunque l'uomo non lo avrei fatto aspettare sul letto.
> 
> Non appena l'uomo sente lo scrosciare dell'acqua apre la porta del bagno e senza se e senza ma s'infila sotto la doccia anche lui insieme a lei.


ma perchè fa lo spavaldo ma alla fine non lo è


----------



## disincantata (25 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Comunque l'uomo non lo avrei fatto aspettare sul letto.
> 
> Non appena l'uomo sente lo scrosciare dell'acqua apre la porta del bagno e senza se e senza ma s'infila sotto la doccia anche lui insieme a lei.


:up:
O è il primo a proporre di fare la doccia insieme, pure se sei vestita!


----------



## birba (28 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> :up:
> O è il primo a proporre di fare la doccia insieme, pure se sei vestita!


ma perchè lui non voleva forzare nessuno, mi pare ovvio


----------



## Eliade (28 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> Erano mesi che con la scusa di fare lo stesso lavoro si scrivevano tutti i giorni, potevano dire di conoscersi senza essersi mai incontrati. Quando l’azienda per la quale lavoravano organizzò un meeting, partirono più per la voglia di vedersi che per l’argomento della riunione.
> Il meeting si protrasse a lungo, ma i due neanche sapevano cosa avessero detto gli altri, erano stati tutto il tempo a parlottare, si trovavano in sintonia, anche durante la cena offerta dall’azienda i due quasi si isolarono da tutti gli altri.
> Continuarono a parlare anche mentre tornavano verso la stazione, avevano davanti ancora un’ora di tempo tutto per loro prima di tornare alla vita quotidiana.
> Il cartello appeso però era eloquente, causa neve i treni erano tutti soppressi, andarono a cercare una biglietteria per avere qualche altra informazione, prima della mattina dopo non erano previste partenze. Sempre che smettesse di nevicare.
> ...


Ovviamente ho letto la prima e l'ultima riga (nel caso ci fossero domande)...il senso di scrivere 'sto papiro?
Benvenuta ma la domanda mi sorge spontanea (no, non è se mi fate un sunto, anche se...) c'è qualcuno su questa terra a cui gliene frega una beata minchia di quello che fai al di fuori del rapporto ufficiale? 

Questo scritto è una contraddizione pura. Lo scrivi in terza persona, se sei tu la protagonista, quasi a non voler accettare il fatto, poi però lo pubblichi senza chiedere nulla (un aiuto, pareri, confronti, etc), quasi a volerlo esibire...

Mah, lasciamo stare...mi ritiro...non leggetemi.


----------



## birba (28 Marzo 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ovviamente ho letto la prima e l'ultima riga (nel caso ci fossero domande)...il senso di scrivere 'sto papiro?
> Benvenuta ma la domanda mi sorge spontanea (no, non è se mi fate un sunto, anche se...) c'è qualcuno su questa terra a cui gliene frega una beata minchia di quello che fai al di fuori del rapporto ufficiale?
> 
> Questo scritto è una contraddizione pura. Lo scrivi in terza persona, se sei tu la protagonista, quasi a non voler accettare il fatto, poi però lo pubblichi senza chiedere nulla (un aiuto, pareri, confronti, etc), quasi a volerlo esibire...
> ...


scusa ma non capisco il tuo commento, in questo forum bisogna per forza chiedere qualcosa? non si può solo raccontare una storia?


----------



## perplesso (28 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> scusa ma non capisco il tuo commento, in questo forum bisogna per forza chiedere qualcosa? non si può solo raccontare una storia?


ma no,Eliade non legge mai.....se non le fai il riassunto prende spesso fischi x fiaschi


----------



## perplesso (28 Marzo 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ovviamente ho letto la prima e l'ultima riga (nel caso ci fossero domande)...il senso di scrivere 'sto papiro?
> Benvenuta ma la domanda mi sorge spontanea (no, non è se mi fate un sunto, anche se...) c'è qualcuno su questa terra a cui gliene frega una beata minchia di quello che fai al di fuori del rapporto ufficiale?
> 
> Questo scritto è una contraddizione pura. Lo scrivi in terza persona, se sei tu la protagonista, quasi a non voler accettare il fatto, poi però lo pubblichi senza chiedere nulla (un aiuto, pareri, confronti, etc), quasi a volerlo esibire...
> ...


Eliade....è un racconto  nulla di più,niente seghe mentali


----------



## Caciottina (28 Marzo 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ovviamente ho letto la prima e l'ultima riga (nel caso ci fossero domande)...il senso di scrivere 'sto papiro?
> Benvenuta ma la domanda mi sorge spontanea (no, non è se mi fate un sunto, anche se...) c'è qualcuno su questa terra a cui gliene frega una beata minchia di quello che fai al di fuori del rapporto ufficiale?
> 
> Questo scritto è una contraddizione pura. Lo scrivi in terza persona, se sei tu la protagonista, quasi a non voler accettare il fatto, poi però lo pubblichi senza chiedere nulla (un aiuto, pareri, confronti, etc), quasi a volerlo esibire...
> ...


pure tu non hai mica tutti i torti


----------



## birba (28 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma no,Eliade non legge mai.....se non le fai il riassunto prende spesso fischi x fiaschi


e che senso ha commentare se non si sa cosa si commenta?


----------



## Caciottina (28 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Eliade....è un racconto  nulla di più,niente seghe mentali


scusa ma anche io concordo.
non sono seghe mentali. 
ha senso non screivere la propria storia ma confrontarsi con altri. come ha senso scrivere la storia e confrontarsi. ma pubblicare un racconto cosi senza poi intervenire in caso di commenti e/o altro non ha senso, per me.
non e' un blog di racconti. anche se mi sembra che e' quello che sta diventando


----------



## perplesso (28 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> e che senso ha commentare se non si sa cosa si commenta?


in realtà sono messaggi subliminali per chiedere un sunto  chè lei di leggere i post più lunghi di 5 righe non ne ha voglia


----------



## birba (28 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> scusa ma anche io concordo.
> non sono seghe mentali.
> ha senso non screivere la propria storia ma confrontarsi con altri. come ha senso scrivere la storia e confrontarsi. ma pubblicare un racconto cosi senza poi intervenire in caso di commenti e/o altro non ha senso, per me.
> non e' un blog di racconti. anche se mi sembra che e' quello che sta diventando


ma io sono intervenuta, ho risposto alle domande


----------



## perplesso (28 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> scusa ma anche io concordo.
> non sono seghe mentali.
> ha senso non screivere la propria storia ma confrontarsi con altri. come ha senso scrivere la storia e confrontarsi. ma pubblicare un racconto cosi senza poi intervenire in caso di commenti e/o altro non ha senso, per me.
> non e' un blog di racconti. anche se mi sembra che e' quello che sta diventando


non è che ti confondi con Biancoenero?  guarda che Birba sta commentando


----------



## Caciottina (28 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è che ti confondi con Biancoenero?  guarda che Birba sta commentando


chi? chi e' mo bianconero?


----------



## perplesso (28 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> chi? chi e' mo bianconero?


vedi che ti stavi confondendo 

http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/20334-la-mia-lettera-per-lui


----------



## Caciottina (28 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> vedi che ti stavi confondendo
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/20334-la-mia-lettera-per-lui



ti posso chiedere una cosa?
perche sta succedendo cio? perche c'e' questa esplosione di racconti senza se e senza ma?
senza capo ne coda?
non e' una polemica, voglio capire perche ammetterai pure tu che l ultimo racconto legato alla storia interessante, di cui si capiva tutto e che aveva senso era quello di toy sul sardo, poi nulla per mesi e poi boom, tutti racconti,,,,
tu come te lo spieghi?


----------



## perplesso (28 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ti posso chiedere una cosa?
> perche sta succedendo cio? perche c'e' questa esplosione di racconti senza se e senza ma?
> senza capo ne coda?
> non e' una polemica, voglio capire perche ammetterai pure tu che l ultimo racconto legato alla storia interessante, di cui si capiva tutto e che aveva senso era quello di toy sul sardo, poi nulla per mesi e poi boom, tutti racconti,,,,
> tu come te lo spieghi?


Ma non è vero,basta che pensi al 3d di Anteros o a quello di Melody 

e a parte il 3d di Flora,non è che ci siano stati poi tutti sti racconti inventati.   anche il presente 3d è solo in parte romanzato,come ha ammesso la stessa Birba.

Non farti dei films in testa su cose che non esistono


----------



## birba (28 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ti posso chiedere una cosa?
> perche sta succedendo cio? perche c'e' questa esplosione di racconti senza se e senza ma?
> senza capo ne coda?
> non e' una polemica, voglio capire perche ammetterai pure tu che l ultimo racconto legato alla storia interessante, di cui si capiva tutto e che aveva senso era quello di toy sul sardo, poi nulla per mesi e poi boom, tutti racconti,,,,
> tu come te lo spieghi?


beh se preferisci posso dirti che con quel tipo ci ho scopato anche a pecora in ufficio


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> in realtà sono messaggi subliminali per chiedere un sunto  chè lei di leggere i post più lunghi di 5 righe non ne ha voglia



ha ragione Eliade a prescindere. non me la maltrattate


----------



## Caciottina (28 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ma non è vero,basta che pensi al 3d di Anteros o a quello di Melody
> 
> e a parte il 3d di Flora,non è che ci siano stati poi tutti sti racconti inventati.   anche il presente 3d è solo in parte romanzato,come ha ammesso la stessa Birba.
> 
> Non farti dei films in testa su cose che non esistono


ma di che film parli? la mia e' una domanda lecita. 
io non ho parlato di racconti veri o finti. 
ti ho fatto un altra domanda.


----------



## perplesso (28 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ha ragione Eliade a prescindere. non me la maltrattate


Mica la maltratto,mi ha anche nominato suo riassuntore personale


----------



## Caciottina (28 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> beh se preferisci posso dirti che con quel tipo ci ho scopato anche a pecora in ufficio


questi particolari puoi benissimo tenerli per te. se mi fosse ineteressato te lo avrei ghai chiesto


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma di che film parli? la mia e' una domanda lecita.
> io non ho parlato di racconti veri o finti.
> ti ho fatto un altra domanda.



in parte ti do ragione sul discorso delle storielle. :mrgreen:


----------



## birba (28 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> questi particolari puoi benissimo tenerli per te. se mi fosse ineteressato te lo avrei ghai chiesto


e allora non capisco le tue rimostranze


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Mica la maltratto,mi ha anche nominato suo riassuntore personale



e invece si:mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (28 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma di che film parli? la mia e' una domanda lecita.
> io non ho parlato di racconti veri o finti.
> ti ho fatto un altra domanda.


ti ho risposto,tu hai detto che non ci sono più 3ds con storie interessanti e te ne ho citati 2 di questa settimana.
Quindi non è vero quello che dici.    

e non vedo alcuna esplosione di racconti inventati,a parte i 3ds di Flora.

l'altra domanda quale era?


----------



## perplesso (28 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> e invece si:mrgreen:


vabbeh,....vuol dire che le darò il permesso di picchiarmi....sopra la cintura


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ti ho risposto,tu hai detto che non ci sono più 3ds con storie interessanti e te ne ho citati 2 di questa settimana.
> Quindi non è vero quello che dici.
> 
> e non vedo alcuna esplosione di racconti inventati,a parte i 3ds di Flora.
> ...


nessuna, solo "che due palle co ste storielle!" e io condivido


----------



## Caciottina (28 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ti ho risposto,tu hai detto che non ci sono più 3ds con storie interessanti e te ne ho citati 2 di questa settimana.
> Quindi non è vero quello che dici.
> 
> e non vedo alcuna esplosione di racconti inventati,a parte i 3ds di Flora.
> ...



no.. io ti ho chiesto il perche di tutti questio DDD a mo di racconto erotico , vero o non vero, bello o nonm bello che sia.


----------



## Caciottina (28 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> e allora non capisco le tue rimostranze


non mi sembra le stessi mostrando a te.


----------



## Caciottina (28 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> nessuna, solo "che due palle co ste storielle!" e io condivido


a me sembra che questo foprum stia cambiando parecchio, da automoderato che era adesso si interviene sempre per moderare....boh...


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> vabbeh,....vuol dire che le darò il permesso di picchiarmi....sopra la cintura



non è che bisogna sempre trovare una giustificazione a quello che fanno gli altri. non credo che ci sia bisogno di prendere le difese o di giustificare quello che hanno scritto alcuni


----------



## birba (28 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non mi sembra le stessi mostrando a te.


senza che ti arrabbi, stai scrivendo in un post che ho scritto io
e  hai detto che non rispondo alle domande quando invece l'ho fatto
e poi dici che non te ne frega niente, scusa ma io sono un po' confusa
non pensavo che una semplice storia "vera" potesse scatenare questo putiferio


----------



## perplesso (28 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no.. io ti ho chiesto il perche di tutti questio DDD a mo di racconto erotico , vero o non vero, bello o nonm bello che sia.





miss caciotta ha detto:


> a me sembra che questo foprum stia cambiando parecchio, da automoderato che era adesso si interviene sempre per moderare....boh...


ma a parte che sti 3ds non ci sono,è una domanda a cui non è possibile risponderti,altrimenti dovremmo chiederci come mai ci sono periodi in cui le storie sul confessionale sembrano tutte simili (o tutti mariti traditi o tutte amanti deluse,etc...)

Non possiamo sapere in anticipo cosa scriverà un nuovo utente,mi spiego?

PS: questa è una cattiveria,Miss, sinceramente.   dove lo vedi l'intervento di moderazione?


----------



## Caciottina (28 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> senza che ti arrabbi, stai scrivendo in un post che ho scritto io
> e  hai detto che non rispondo alle domande quando invece l'ho fatto
> e poi dici che non te ne frega niente, scusa ma io sono un po' confusa
> non pensavo che una semplice storia "vera" potesse scatenare questo putiferio


io non mi arrabbio ma non stavo parlando con te. sto parlando con admin, e non mi sembra si sia scatenato un putiferio. il tuo racconto piace a tanti, a me non piacciono i racconti in generale, tutto qui. non e' per te, parlo di flora and co e tutto gli altri...


----------



## birba (28 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io non mi arrabbio ma non stavo parlando con te. sto parlando con admin, e non mi sembra si sia scatenato un putiferio. il tuo racconto piace a tanti, a me non piacciono i racconti in generale, tutto qui. non e' per te, parlo di flora and co e tutto gli altri...


non stavi parlando con me ma stavi parlando anche di me, e la tua risposta mi sembra un tantino piccata, tutto qui

tra l'altro ho scritto nel forum libero e non in confessioni proprio per evitare errori...


----------



## perplesso (28 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> non è che bisogna sempre trovare una giustificazione a quello che fanno gli altri. non credo che ci sia bisogno di prendere le difese o di giustificare quello che hanno scritto alcuni


Non mi pare di aver fatto nulla di tutto questo,ho solo fatto notare a Miss che confondeva il 3d di Birba con quello di Biancoenero.


----------



## Caciottina (28 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma a parte che sti 3ds non ci sono,è una domanda a cui non è possibile risponderti,altrimenti dovremmo chiederci come mai ci sono periodi in cui le storie sul confessionale sembrano tutte simili (o tutti mariti traditi o tutte amanti deluse,etc...)
> 
> Non possiamo sapere in anticipo cosa scriverà un nuovo utente,mi spiego?
> 
> PS: questa è una cattiveria,Miss, sinceramente.   dove lo vedi l'intervento di moderazione?


no no no, la mia era una domanda Apolemica, e chiedevo un tuo parare, non penso tu lo sappia per certo ovviamente chiedevo...
che ci siano storie su traditi e traditori non e' che mi stupisca visto il titolo del forum....
io parlo di racconti semi veri semi falsi, tutti veri o tutti falsi, interesanti o meno. e' un fenomeno che si sta verificando all interno del forum e io chiedevo a te un parere.
bon. sugli interevnti perpli dai, lo fai in modo molto velato ma intervieni spesso e volentieri per fermare una polemica una lite un misunderstanding, dove non ce ne e' bisogno perche a volta davvero, fa pure bene sfogarsi. non mi sembra una cattiveri, mica t'ho detto cotica


----------



## Caciottina (28 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> non stavi parlando con me ma stavi parlando anche di me, e la tua risposta mi sembra un tantino piccata, tutto qui
> 
> tra l'altro ho scritto nel forum libero e non in confessioni proprio per evitare errori...


piccata? spero che tu non leggerai mai davvero piccata (che vuol dire poi?)
cmq. non ho voglia ne di litigare ne fare una polemica con te. la mia era una perplessita generale su questo nuovo fenomeno di racconti qui nel forum


----------



## perplesso (28 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io non mi arrabbio ma non stavo parlando con te. sto parlando con admin, e non mi sembra si sia scatenato un putiferio. il tuo racconto piace a tanti, a me non piacciono i racconti in generale, tutto qui. non e' per te, parlo di flora and co e tutto gli altri...


Miss,ti giuro che non ti sto seguendo.   ok a te non piacciono i 3ds in cui si postano dei racconti,ho capito.

Ma ti sto dicendo ormai da qualche pagina che a parte i 3ds di Flora,non ci sono tutti sti 3ds farlocchi che dici tu.

pensa solo al 3d di Traccia dell'altro giorno,a quante risposte siamo arrivati?  eppure non è un racconto farlocco.

Poi sta cosa del parlare con l'admin....sono sempre Perplesso.


----------



## Caciottina (28 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Miss,ti giuro che non ti sto seguendo.   ok a te non piacciono i 3ds in cui si postano dei racconti,ho capito.
> 
> Ma ti sto dicendo ormai da qualche pagina che a parte i 3ds di Flora,non ci sono tutti sti 3ds farlocchi che dici tu.
> 
> ...


porca vacca ma mi leggi o fai finta? non mi ineterssa che siano veri o falsi come cacchio te lo devo spiegare che non e' quello il punto????
vabbe dai lasciamo perdere....la mia era una curiosita....bon...


----------



## Caciottina (28 Marzo 2014)

*ok*

forse ci stiamo confeondendo.
quando dico racconto, non intendo qualcuno che entra e racconta la sua storia. ok?
quindi traccia per esempio non ha raccontato un racconto, ha detto la sua storia quello che le stava accadendo...

io mi riferisco a quelli che entrano e scrivono quella che ofrse e' la loro storia , forse no, in stile narrativo, a volte in terza persona, un racconto.

chiedevo spiegazioni sul perche se ne stessero verificando cosi tanti. tutto quil.
che poi siano veri o meno non cambia il punto, visto che non e' un blog questo.


----------



## perplesso (28 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no no no, la mia era una domanda Apolemica, e chiedevo un tuo parare, non penso tu lo sappia per certo ovviamente chiedevo...
> che ci siano storie su traditi e traditori non e' che mi stupisca visto il titolo del forum....
> io parlo di racconti semi veri semi falsi, tutti veri o tutti falsi, interesanti o meno. e' un fenomeno che si sta verificando all interno del forum e io chiedevo a te un parere.
> bon. sugli interevnti perpli dai, lo fai in modo molto velato ma intervieni spesso e volentieri per fermare una polemica una lite un misunderstanding, dove non ce ne e' bisogno perche a volta davvero, fa pure bene sfogarsi. non mi sembra una cattiveri, mica t'ho detto cotica





miss caciotta ha detto:


> porca vacca ma mi leggi o fai finta? non mi ineterssa che siano veri o falsi come cacchio te lo devo spiegare che non e' quello il punto????
> vabbe dai lasciamo perdere....la mia era una curiosita....bon...





miss caciotta ha detto:


> forse ci stiamo confeondendo.
> quando dico racconto, non intendo qualcuno che entra e racconta la sua storia. ok?
> quindi traccia per esempio non ha raccontato un racconto, ha detto la sua storia quello che le stava accadendo...
> 
> ...


Ok,forse allora ci capiamo.     il punto su cui divergiamo è che secondo me non sono così tanti come dici tu.

Come detto,la spiegazione che chiedi non sono in grado di dartela.   se non nella misura in cui io noto come esistano come dire...delle stagioni.

Se ci butti l'occhio anche tu,vedrai che ci sono dei momenti che le storie del Confessionale sembrano seguire tutte un filone.   magari si aprono 3-4 3ds a fila in cui si parla di storie di mariti traditi,a volte arrivano 2-3 mogli che stanno cadendo in tentazione con l'amico/collega/ex fidanzato/etc.....

Non ti saprei proprio dare una risposta a questo.    Però noto che accade ciclicamente per varie situazioni.   a te ora infatti pare che ci siano più 3ds di un certo tipo rispetto al solito.....

Mi spiego?


----------



## Eliade (28 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> e che senso ha commentare se non si sa cosa si commenta?


Lo stesso senso che si ha scrivere una storia senza capo ne coda, così tanto per scrivere.


----------



## Caciottina (28 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ok,forse allora ci capiamo.     il punto su cui divergiamo è che secondo me non sono così tanti come dici tu.
> 
> Come detto,la spiegazione che chiedi non sono in grado di dartela.   se non nella misura in cui io noto come esistano come dire...delle stagioni.
> 
> ...


si ti spieghi e ci siamo capiti.
so bene che non puoi darmi una risposta, infatti chiedevo solo un parere


----------



## Eliade (28 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Eliade....è un racconto  nulla di più,niente seghe mentali


stronzate insomma...vabè, c'è anche il blog eh.
Meno male che ci sei tu però!!!!! :up:


----------



## Eliade (28 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> in realtà sono messaggi subliminali per chiedere un sunto  chè lei di leggere i post più lunghi di 5 righe non ne ha voglia


Sono un libro aperto per tutti ormai...:carneval:


----------



## Eliade (28 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ha ragione Eliade a prescindere. non me la maltrattate


Tessssssoroooooo!!!! :amici::kiss:


----------



## birba (28 Marzo 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Lo stesso senso che si ha scrivere una storia senza capo ne coda, così tanto per scrivere.


a parte il fatto che scrivere per scrivere non è una cosa sbagliata, ma se tu avessi letto le risposte avresti capito che non ho scritto tanto per scrivere. 
però non litigate per una storia che neanche vi piace, non volevo far arrabbiare nessuno, non volevo che nessuno si facesse domande sui comportamenti del forum, non volevo che nessuno si inalberasse,volevo solo raccontare una mia storia praticamente vera. tranquilli, non succederà più


----------



## Eliade (28 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> questi particolari puoi benissimo tenerli per te. se mi fosse ineteressato te lo avrei ghai chiesto


Ma straquoto!!!


----------



## birba (28 Marzo 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> stronzate insomma...vabè, c'è anche il blog eh.
> Meno male che ci sei tu però!!!!! :up:


se volevo aprire un blog aprivo un blog


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Tessssssoroooooo!!!! :amici::kiss:


come stai cara?


----------



## Eliade (28 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> a parte il fatto che scrivere per scrivere non è una cosa sbagliata, ma se tu avessi letto le risposte avresti capito che non ho scritto tanto per scrivere.


Nel post che ho quotato, non hai scritto null'altro che gli eventi accaduti. Che cosa ti si deve commentare, oltre che "e allora?"
Se credi che uno si debba leggere tutta una discussione per capire che cerchi, scrivendo la tua storia, sta bella che fresca...
Ti do un consiglio, quando apri una discussione, scrivi subito cosa cerchi qua, porre una domanda, una richiesta farà bene a tutti.


----------



## Caciottina (28 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> a parte il fatto che scrivere per scrivere non è una cosa sbagliata, ma se tu avessi letto le risposte avresti capito che non ho scritto tanto per scrivere.
> però non litigate per una storia che neanche vi piace, non volevo far arrabbiare nessuno, non volevo che nessuno si facesse domande sui comportamenti del forum, non volevo che nessuno si inalberasse,volevo solo raccontare una mia storia praticamente vera. tranquilli, non succederà più



non hai capito. tu fai bene a scrivere quel che vuoi. devi farlo. e come ho gia detto, non e' il tuo racconto che ha detstao perplessita in me. e' l insieme, in particolare ci sono rimasta male per flora, che ci ha coglionati un po.....
ma non sei tu


----------



## Nicka (28 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non hai capito. tu fai bene a scrivere quel che vuoi. devi farlo. e come ho gia detto, non e' il tuo racconto che ha detstao perplessita in me. e' l insieme, in particolare ci sono rimasta male per flora, che ci ha coglionati un po.....
> ma non sei tu


Io infatti ho chiesto a Birba da subito se fosse fantasia o realtà visto proprio la presa per il culo di Flora...presa per il culo che però era evidente da subito. 
Poi ognuno racconta le cose come meglio crede...
Io ad esempio ho proprio chiesto a Perplesso se fosse possibile aprire una sottosezione dedicata magari ai racconti e poesie, in questo modo si incanalerebbero tutti lì...
Anche a me è capitato di scrivere racconti in passato, che poi possano piacere o no è un altro paio di maniche.
Sta di fatto che ci sono diverse nuove entrate e noto che l'accoglienza non sempre è positivissima...insomma, magari una cerca anche un modo per iniziare a proporsi e viene stangata dal principio, a me non sembra una cosa molto carina, ma è idea mia eh...


----------



## Caciottina (28 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io infatti ho chiesto a Birba da subito se fosse fantasia o realtà visto proprio la presa per il culo di Flora...presa per il culo che però era evidente da subito.
> Poi ognuno racconta le cose come meglio crede...
> Io ad esempio ho proprio chiesto a Perplesso se fosse possibile aprire una sottosezione dedicata magari ai racconti e poesie, in questo modo si incanalerebbero tutti lì...
> Anche a me è capitato di scrivere racconti in passato, che poi possano piacere o no è un altro paio di maniche.
> Sta di fatto che ci sono diverse nuove entrate e noto che l'accoglienza non sempre è positivissima...insomma, magari una cerca anche un modo per iniziare a proporsi e viene stangata dal principio, a me non sembra una cosa molto carina, ma è idea mia eh...


assolutamente. che non piacciano a me chissenefrega alla grande....era solo un appunto per capire...
flora l ah pure ammesso e' quello che mi ha dato fastidio. anche perche io non avevo capito subito che era una presa per il culo, ingenua come sono.
un po mi spiace che fuji se ne e'; andata.


----------



## birba (28 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non hai capito. tu fai bene a scrivere quel che vuoi. devi farlo. e come ho gia detto, non e' il tuo racconto che ha detstao perplessita in me. e' l insieme, in particolare ci sono rimasta male per flora, che ci ha coglionati un po.....
> ma non sei tu


però non essere prevenuta, io non ho scritto in confessioni apposta, se volevo prendere in giro qualcuno mi sarei comportata diversamente


----------



## Caciottina (28 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> però non essere prevenuta, io non ho scritto in confessioni apposta, se volevo prendere in giro qualcuno mi sarei comportata diversamente


forse oggi non riesco a spiegarmi io. fa nulla.......


----------



## Nicka (28 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> assolutamente. che non piacciano a me chissenefrega alla grande....era solo un appunto per capire...
> flora l ah pure ammesso e' quello che mi ha dato fastidio. anche perche io non avevo capito subito che era una presa per il culo, ingenua come sono.
> un po mi spiace che fuji se ne e'; andata.


Caciò...una che ti mette un thread sotto forma di racconto e te la chiude con una simil-domanda è una che chiaramente sta cercando di scrivere fregnacce...:mrgreen:
Si sgamava subito...
Questo invece è un racconto iniziato e finito...senza tanti fronzoli...
Sai, ne ho scritto uno anche io tempo fa ed era un racconto di una cosa successa realmente...
Ma che non si scateni l'inferno, non lo pubblicherò!! :rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (28 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Caciò...una che ti mette un thread sotto forma di racconto e te la chiude con una simil-domanda è una che chiaramente sta cercando di scrivere fregnacce...:mrgreen:
> Si sgamava subito...
> Questo invece è un racconto iniziato e finito...senza tanti fronzoli...
> Sai, ne ho scritto uno anche io tempo fa ed era un racconto di una cosa successa realmente...
> Ma che non si scateni l'inferno, non lo pubblicherò!! :rotfl:


ma io perche sono per altri tipi di letture, non leggo nemmeno i racconti brevi (aparte qualcosa di ammaniti)....
per il resto sarebbe carina l idea della sezione dei racconti. ad un sacco di gente piacciono.

io cmq sono fessa, questo si sa bene


----------



## Nicka (28 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma io perche sono per altri tipi di letture, non leggo nemmeno i racconti brevi (aparte qualcosa di ammaniti)....
> per il resto sarebbe carina l idea della sezione dei racconti. ad un sacco di gente piacciono.
> 
> io cmq sono fessa, questo si sa bene


Ho amato l'Ultimo Capodanno dell'Umanità...


----------



## perplesso (28 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> assolutamente. che non piacciano a me chissenefrega alla grande....era solo un appunto per capire...
> flora l ah pure ammesso e' quello che mi ha dato fastidio. anche perche io non avevo capito subito che era una presa per il culo, ingenua come sono.
> un po mi spiace che fuji se ne e'; andata.


ecco. questa cosa invece non l'ho capita io: esattamente,cosa non ti piace? perchè 6 ingenua e non capisci subito la differenza tra un racconto di "fantasia" ed una storia "reale"?   O non ti piace proprio il concetto di racconto?

Perchè in sè non ci vedo nulla di male se qualcheduno/a di noi scrive un'esperienza non vissuta ma che gli/le piacerebbe vivere


----------



## Nicka (28 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ecco. questa cosa invece non l'ho capita io: esattamente,cosa non ti piace? perchè 6 ingenua e non capisci subito la differenza tra un racconto di "fantasia" ed una storia "reale"?   O non ti piace proprio il concetto di racconto?
> 
> Perchè in sè non ci vedo nulla di male se qualcheduno/a di noi scrive un'esperienza non vissuta ma che gli/le piacerebbe vivere


Forse le ha dato fastidio il fatto che Flora volesse farla passare forzatamente per vera...
Si dovrebbe scrivere come capita in alcuni film: "tratto da una storia vera" oppure "le vicende raccontate sono frutto di fantasia, ogni riferimento a cose, persone, avvenimenti è puramente casuale"


----------



## Caciottina (28 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ecco. questa cosa invece non l'ho capita io: esattamente,cosa non ti piace? perchè 6 ingenua e non capisci subito la differenza tra un racconto di "fantasia" ed una storia "reale"?   O non ti piace proprio il concetto di racconto?
> 
> Perchè in sè non ci vedo nulla di male se qualcheduno/a di noi scrive un'esperienza non vissuta ma che gli/le piacerebbe vivere



assolutamente nulla di male.ci mancherebbe. a meno non piace il racconto erotico e nemmeno il racconto breve . a livello di lettura. se leggo ho bisogno di una storia lunga con 1000 casini dentro e mi devo buttare a capofitto, non esiste null altro. (avevo inziato a leggere murakami ma ho scoperto che non mi piace)
il racconto e' troppo breve.
se invece si parla face to face allora si mi puo anche ineteressare un racconto, ma erotico no.
non sto dicendo che quello di birba fopsse erotico....era una precisazione mia


----------



## perplesso (28 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> assolutamente nulla di male.ci mancherebbe. a meno non piace il racconto erotico e nemmeno il racconto breve . a livello di lettura. se leggo ho bisogno di una storia lunga con 1000 casini dentro e mi devo buttare a capofitto, non esiste null altro. (avevo inziato a leggere murakami ma ho scoperto che non mi piace)
> il racconto e' troppo breve.
> se invece si parla face to face allora si mi puo anche ineteressare un racconto, ma erotico no.
> non sto dicendo che quello di birba fopsse erotico....era una precisazione mia


ok


----------

